# Sound Shift's first milestone



## Outsider

Many congrats.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Congratulations, sound shift. *


----------



## sound shift

Obrigado/a, teşekkür ederim!

Actually the 1000th post is just as important/unimportant/useful/useless as all the others. I'm not one for birthdays and that type of thing, but it is nice to be noticed and to get the chance to go off-topic (all right, even more off-topic than usual.)

This is a good forum, and I hope to carry on enlightening/boring/annoying you in it for some time yet.


----------



## Nunty

Wonderful, sound shift. Thank you for being part of the forum.


----------



## sound shift

Too kind, NT, too kind.


----------



## fenixpollo

Happy first Postiversary, sound shift!

You may pooh-pooh the milestone, but we don't feel that way about your contribution here.  





> enlightening/boring/annoying


 It's mostly the first one.


----------



## sound shift

fenixpollo said:


> Happy first Postiversary, sound shift!
> 
> You may pooh-pooh the milestone, but we don't feel that way about your contribution here.   It's mostly the first one.



Too kind, mate, too kind!


----------



## jlc246

Thanks for teaching me about phrasal verbs! It's always a pleasure to learn something new from your posts.


(This is a little delayed, but the bug that kept me from posting it earlier has been fixed. Thank you, Mike. )


----------



## krolaina

Congrats!! 

Epa!!


----------



## sound shift

Epa, indeed! 

Ah, Madrid, I remember it well,
Three months of winter and nine months of hell!


----------

